# prl?



## sonsai (Aug 5, 2011)

anyway to change the prl of our device.. i know that it was possible to do on my old moment but idk about the charge... or if its not possible due to the 4g...


----------



## Falcyn (Aug 9, 2011)

The PRL is automatically pushed to 4G devices so there's no need for manual updates.


----------



## sonsai (Aug 5, 2011)

Falcyn said:


> The PRL is automatically pushed to 4G devices so there's no need for manual updates.


well its possible to change the PRL on other decives so that one may get better signal in their area from another carriers towers.


----------



## landshark (Aug 6, 2011)

sonsai said:


> well its possible to change the PRL on other decives so that one may get better signal in their area from another carriers towers.


Yes, it is possible to do on other devices. Ones without a SIM card. I was able to manually update the PRL on my Fascinate. But with my Charge, like any other Verizon 4g LTE phones with a SIM card, the PRL is automatically updated through the SIM and cannot be manually updated.


----------



## mowbray1 (Aug 22, 2011)

landshark said:


> Yes, it is possible to do on other devices. Ones without a SIM card. I was able to manually update the PRL on my Fascinate. But with my Charge, like any other Verizon 4g LTE phones with a SIM card, the PRL is automatically updated through the SIM and cannot be manually updated.


what the heck is PRL ?


----------



## rll6fd (Jan 7, 2012)

Preferred Roaming List
From what i got it allows companies to kind of piggyback offs of other companies towers.

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Preferred_Roaming_List


----------



## imnuts (Jun 9, 2011)

VZW has two different sets of PRL updates, at least they did. The only thing you could really do would be to get them to switch you if they still have a second PRL that can be pushed. Since Alltel is mostly gone now, I don't know if they still have it though.


----------



## licjesusr (Feb 10, 2012)

Hello, is there any way to go back from PRL 52642 to 15098 in any simple way?


----------

